# my jumping spider won't eat



## Den (Feb 5, 2011)

I got a jumping a few days ago and it won't eat the crickets I throw in there.  It's a female Platycryptus Undatus, tan jumper, and she is about .5 inches long.  The crickets are the same size.  help.


----------



## Deroplatys (Feb 5, 2011)

Maybe get something a quarter of her size?
Here's some photo's of an adult female i had feeding that might help, really wish i could get these again someday


----------



## StephanieH (Feb 5, 2011)

I have one that I caught in my house around Christmas. It took her a couple weeks to be eating well for me. I give her pinhead crickets. She's eating weekly now.

Steph


----------



## Den (Feb 5, 2011)

you think she'll eat prey her size, or a little bigger??  if not, that's not a problem.  I got smaller crickets.


----------



## JC (Feb 5, 2011)

Feed according to abdomen size. Mine hasn't eaten in 3 months and is doing fine. If I feed her anymore, I doubt she will be able to move.

Does she look like she needs food?


----------



## Den (Feb 5, 2011)

JC said:


> Feed according to abdomen size. Mine hasn't eaten in 3 months and is doing fine. If I feed her anymore, I doubt she will be able to move.
> 
> Does she look like she needs food?


I don't know, how can I tell?


----------

